# winch



## bmg2hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello I am a new member and think this is a great site I am looking to install a new winch on my brute 750 28" mudzillas any suggestions.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

avoid warn. i hate mine. also, :welcome:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have pur on like 6 gorilla winches and no problems yet.i am getting ready to replace one of my warns with a gorilla this week.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I would recommend you check into the Viper winches, I have herd alot of bad things about the Gorilla's. The vipers (not venom) are good winches without the price of a warn, and the costomer service from Moto Alliance is superior. The Venom winch is in the same catagory as the gorilla's in my opinion. BTW, welcome to the Forum.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Viper. You cant go wrong.


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Avoid Warn winches, definately stick with the Viper's.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya avoid warn.. have a 3000 on the rhino.. worst winch im ever had... 


id say go with viper..


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I vote viper also, no problems out of mine


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

I have 2yrs of abuse on my Venom 3000X. I love it and it's never let me down but when it does I'll buy another one. This has been my personal experience and not something I heard from someone else. As with everything, YMMV


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a gorilla on mine and last time home i broke the gear to switch it into freewheel. i took it apart and put some small bolts in it and it works again but i am thinking of getting a viper when i come home as i can get it with the syn. rope for cheaper than i bought my gorilla with cable on it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I think most of the trouble people have with warn (and all the personal cases I have seen) the planetary gear (on of the three) will strip the inside of the plastic housing. Why is the housing plastic to begin with? Are they now steel?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you should see the inside of a gorilla. it is almost all plastic.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the new warn's are all steel now. I would say viper with a warn contactor. The only problem I've seen with the vipers is the contactor. It will go out if you ride the mud (water) alot, not sealed very well. As a matter of fact the seal was dry rotted on the new one I put in. I covered it pretty well with silicon this time. We'll see how well it holds up. Next time I will by a warn contactor for it.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have always used warn and have never had any problems out of mine, and am constantly submerging it. But I also hear that viper makes a great winch


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

After seeing all good reports on Viper im gona order me one in a few weeks, What size should i get ? 4000 or what


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have the 4000 and it pulls great. Thats about as big as you can go with a single battery. Under full load after a min it drains juice hard. 


Oh HeadC1 - if u want your contactor to last forever hook all the wires to it then dip the hole thing in plastic dip.


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks when i get it ill probly have more questions


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Superwinch is the way to go. We use our winches HARD for skidding logs, pulling quads and utv's out of bottomless muskeg and thick nasty clay mud and have NEVER burnt out a Superwinch. Two are 12 years old. Warn is garbage if used hard and will quickly overheat and burn out, This is from experience. The Superwinch brake system is also superior as it will hold a load while a Warn will roll line back out. The Superwinches we have used in the past are all the side motor 2 bolt mount style, I just installed my first "warn style" bodied superwinch on my new Brute so I can't say anything about it yet but the original style are indestructable. Also the new style toggle switches are great, the old style dial switch was annoying and hard to mount.


----------



## stuck_again (Jan 12, 2009)

i have had a superwinch for 3 years,,,works everytime i need it and u can find it cheap on ebay


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this is a good thread. 
sharing of ideas with no fighting or putting down of the other folks who have a differing idea. I love this forum!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Our group mostly uses viper classic 3000 and a few venoms. I am in the process of sending back my third Gorilla. This is the 3rd replacement for the original on eI bought about 2 months or so ago. The first one jumped track and burnt, and have had problems with the other replacements. Just got this one Saturday, installed Sunday morning and headed to the swamp, first time I needed it it went out. So taking it off today and sending back hopefully for a refund to get another Viper Classic.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have an original viper classic from early 2006 that still works. this was back when that's all they had to offer. they werent sealed hardly at all but mine will still run underwater. 
Have you looked at the Max? the 4000 Max is like $189 full kit.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

UH UH, havent looked at that one yet. Is it regular cable? Gonna look for one today to get coming this way while the Gorilla is heading back to its mommy. Its normal for my luck to be rotten a few times in a role but kinda bummed that these didnt work for me....customer service was exceptional tho.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it comes with regular cable. the amsteel u add +40 i think.
i won't go back to steel cable.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had a Warn XD 9000 on my truck for 10 years and no problems, of course my truck doesn't see the abuse our brutes do. I've been kind of researching and reading opinions on multiple forums and I think with the good luck people are having with Viper Winch and Customer service they are receiving from MotoAlliance when there is an issue as well as a REALLY CHEAP price tag I'll be going with a Viper.




Muleskinner said:


> Superwinch is the way to go. We use our winches HARD for skidding logs, pulling quads and utv's out of bottomless muskeg and thick nasty clay mud and have NEVER burnt out a Superwinch. Two are 12 years old. Warn is garbage if used hard and will quickly overheat and burn out, This is from experience. The Superwinch brake system is also superior as it will hold a load while a Warn will roll line back out. The Superwinches we have used in the past are all the side motor 2 bolt mount style, I just installed my first "warn style" bodied superwinch on my new Brute so I can't say anything about it yet but the original style are indestructable. Also the new style toggle switches are great, the old style dial switch was annoying and hard to mount.


If I am not mistaken I think I read somewhere that Viper and Superwinch were made in the same factory..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am going to order a Viper Max 4000 with the synth. rope on it soon to replace my gorilla that is 3 months old. I have already had to modify the freewheel handle because the plastic spline inside broke.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe thats exactly what I'm going with Bayou Boy, a Viper max 4000 with Amsteel synthetic rope.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i found them for $209. I will order one soon.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's the winch i have it's great.
The freespool "tri-star" is steel. it wont be breaking. they were plastic in the past.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that's the winch i have it's great.
> The freespool "tri-star" is steel. it wont be breaking. they were plastic in the past.


Does that price sound right to you. $209 with the synthetic rope.


----------

